# Phosphorus Only Fertilizer



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I only need one pound per k for the whole year. With the backyard reno this year, would I be better off using a starter fertilizer for the benefits of that and knock out the 1lb/K of P? Or using a P only fertilizer now in the spring and starter fert later on? Are there any decent P only ferts?


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

If you can find MAP (Monoammonium phosphate) it's 11-52-0 and the little N in there should help.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@lbb091919 I'll look around for that.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would just use some starter fertilizer as your lawn will benefit from the N and K in the bag too. It's easy to get and then you can be done with it.


----------

